# anyone know how to contact ITV !



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok so it might be abit sad but i love Doc Martin on ITV it has been running for the last 7 weeks on ITV on Tuesday night, so i sat down to watch the last one and who was on tv but Trinny n Suzanna    and no mention of Doc Martin, I have searched ITV for it being shown later on but nothing so now i am wondering how to contact ITV to ask when it will be shown, i am away in our caravan so no chance of catching up on sky or anything either    any ideas anyone !!!

cheers
Lou


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks am just emailing them now !!
cheers
Lou
xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

it was on early this week...at 8pm and Trinny and Susannah on after it

maybe it will be on ITV2 or something

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

oh god no way  am gutted now bl**dy ITV i bet i was watching some trash at 8 aswell


----------

